

"An absolute idiot with 10-20M users can make a ton of money. So, get to tens of millions of users and forget about money." - pius
http://www.calacanis.com/2008/01/02/the-three-business-models-that-make-twitter-a-billion-dollar-bus/

======
aaroneous
Is it just me or does this seem like Jason is advocating the "get as many
eyeballs as you can" business model//frenzy of web 1.0?

~~~
aristus
Yes and no. The eyeballs model has been maligned too much, I think. If you
have 10-20M attentive people, it is easy to make money. Just ask NBC or USA
Today. Then ask them about their plans now that their audiences are declining.

The great thing about the massive-eyeballs model is that it's very easy to
measure, very easy to pick and choose between advertisers, etc.

The bad thing is that it reminds me of that saying "if X is so easy, why isn't
everyone doing it?" Well, everyone _is_. So they need lock-in mechanisms like
subscriptions.

In short, it's fragile & cut-throat but it has a great potential for buckets
of easy cash.

~~~
ojbyrne
I think that the "eyeball" model is fine, as long as you're not spending too
much money to get those eyeballs, which was the problem with web 1.0.

~~~
Fuca
Amen to that.

------
kkim
Sure, this strategy will work for him, but will it work for everyone? What if
you're not an absolute idiot?

~~~
kingnothing
Perhaps you should hire one, put him in a suit, and give him a three letter
title?

~~~
mpfefferle
"Complete Idiot Officer"?

------
motoko
I was going to say something snarky about "users" being the currency of the
Internet... but you _can_ buy, trade, and sell them...

------
gscott
PlentyOfFish.com

~~~
ed
Hey may not be a web designer, but he's certainly not an idiot.

[http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/08/30/cited-in-the-
fi...](http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/08/30/cited-in-the-fields-
medalnobel-prize-in-math/)

~~~
aston
"I am amazed I managed to create this program in the first place, I barely
barely even understand how it works and I wrote it. This is because the
program scans in multiple dimensions is very hard to conceptualize. "

He may indeed be a savant.

